# Well I found a new place....



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

..for people to learn and fish, and become friends!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Weclome aboard Tom. 

Carl


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

..I have been ok laid off from my real job, now its fishing time .. lol .. I was curious there just beginning to get crappies out at mogadore, but I was wanting to fish the side channels on Long Lake here anything going on out there these cold spells got the steelhead so screwed up I would imagine like all the other fish too ?


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome Tom!


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Welcome Aboard Tom!


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

Glad to see you "found" it Tom.  It will be good to read your posts again.

Have hit some nice size crappies and some bluegill at a pond I fish at lunch a some small LM bass out of Antrim a few weeks ago. Haven't really been out "fishing" yet this year to see if anything else has turned on.


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

WHENS THE RIVER CLASS BEGIN?I BEEN WAITIN 2 YRS NOW......


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

ARGEE said:


> WHENS THE RIVER CLASS BEGIN?I BEEN WAITIN 2 YRS NOW......


..Well I have a job interview Friday, and owrkingall weekend, but I may have a job come monday well see! I'm a man of my work just relax... Probly would be better to do it in the early summer so you can wet wade! Or we can go for steelhead in about 2 weeks if they are still around!


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Maybe We Can Try The Technique N Warm Water Then...just So We Get It Done Before Im Retired To A Wheelchair..... :d


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

..well talk !


----------



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

By your post name, I hope to read postings on Steelhead seeing that it's still somewhat new to me, but it only take the first one to hit and your hooked.
So far this year I have done the vermillion and rocky rivers and enjoyed the peace and quiet besides the fishing.
Look forward to your posts.
Happy Easter,
JimG


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

JimG said:


> By your post name, I hope to read postings on Steelhead seeing that it's still somewhat new to me, but it only take the first one to hit and your hooked.
> So far this year I have done the vermillion and rocky rivers and enjoyed the peace and quiet besides the fishing.
> Look forward to your posts.
> Happy Easter,
> JimG



... Hello and I'm glad there is something to be said about fishing in peace and quiet...


----------

